# Is this a



## fishbandit (Jun 5, 2003)

Hey everyone,
I just got another P. It was sold to me as S. Rhombeus, but looks like a Brandtii. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## fishbandit (Jun 5, 2003)

without flash


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I am leaning towards Rhom


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

that is a brandtii, cause no rhoms have dorsal fins that high, where do you keep getting these awesome p's from


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Just looked like the fins didn't line up to me, but he does have a high dorsal fin


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

true but look at this pic of one of mine









fins look about the same and i know mine is a brandtii


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2003)

looks to be a juvi Xingu Rhom, about 3.5-4"

check here and see if either of these pics match your fish

xingu rhom


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Sean that picture of the brandtii is distorted because of the glass angle. The caudal fin is actuall much more forward then it looks there. This is why its important to have a straight on shot for identifying piranha. This fish cannot really be determined into you can get a perfect side profile.

I probably have to go with ron on this one because his anal fin does not look brandtii for some reason... its to nice and neat looking. Aparently xingu rohms and brandtii are getting hard to tell apart.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

ill say rhom


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet looking piranha my oponion is a rhom


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

are you guys high?









there is NO WAY that that is a rhombeus. the tail is WAY to large....


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

plus the dorsal fin


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Enjoy:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The identity of original fish.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

...nice...thanks again Frank...







!


----------



## fishbandit (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Hey frank... nice work with the pictures~!







Check this picture out from below, this shows how sometimes the glass can distort the piranhas fin placement. The more of an angle the more it stretches the fin placement.









By the way i have this fish side my side with my monster brandtii who was displaying mature colors... the smaller one immediately matched his colors when he went into the tank.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Which is why taking a fish out and doing a photo has its pluses. No water/glass distortion (bend).


----------

